# Georgia Meet and Greet



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I will be attending confererences in Atlanta July 8-10 and August 12-14.  The conferences will be held east of Atlanta, near the Mall at Stonecrest.  Are any other Georgia kindlers who would be interested in/available for a meet-up on Wednesday afternoon/evening or Thursday evening during either of these date ranges?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We get to Atlanta occasionally as that's where KindleWidow's from. Unfortunately not on those dates! Good luck with the meet-up though.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Bumping this.  Original post was during the weekend and some Georgians may have missed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandypeach--

I hope you get some hits!  Sounds like fun!

Betsy


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I am bumping this one more time to see if there is any interest in an Atlanta area meetup on July 8 or July 9.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm surprised you have not had more response, seems as if there are a few KBers in your area.  Good Luck


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I will be on vacation that week.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish I could but I'll be working those days. I am usually off on Tuesdays, but I work retail so that doesn't always hold true.


----------



## jfriddell (Jun 14, 2009)

I would love too, but I will be on vacation that week!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

wrong state or i would be there


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I was in Georgia over the weekend, in Madison, which I believe is about 50 miles from Atlanta. Don't know when I'll get back there. My husband, Bob, is currently working in South Georgia since he couldn't find a job in Charlotte. But I'm still here taking care of our house, which we didn't want to try to sell at the bottom of the market, and also if I go to Georgia I have to give up at least two of my dogs (the apartment doesn't allow you to have more than 2 dogs). I am putting out vibes that Bob will be able to get another job in Charlotte within a year. Otherwise, we'll sell and have to buy a place in Georgia so I can bring the dogs.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

One last bump to see if there is any interest in a Kindle meet-up in the Atlanta area tomorrow or Thursday evening at the Mall at Stonecrest (or somewhere else near Decatur).


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Since I have gotten a little interest in this in another thread, I thought I would bump this one up to see if anyone is interested in an Atlanta meet up on either 8/13 or 8/14 at the Mall at Stonecrest around 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to meet while there.









I'll be in Atlanta the following dates:

Sunday	9/13/09 - Friday	9/18/09
Sunday	9/20/09 - Friday	9/25/09
Sunday	9/27/09 - Friday	10/2/09
Sunday	10/4/09 - Friday	10/9/09

I arrive on Sundays at 2:53 pm for each visit. The only day that I would not be able to meet is on Fridays, since that is the day I fly home to Florida.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang - we're driving to Atlanta on August 14th - but won't be there until the evening.  You can bet I'll be Kindling the entire 6-hr drive, though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How late Meemo? I think we are talking about 7:00 pm in the evening.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Count me in for either date.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just to bump this up, can everyone who wants to meet in Atlanta on Wednesday or Thursday reply.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't be there until Friday evening.  But if y'all are ever vacationing down in Destin I can sure come up with a place to meet down here!  Have fun!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, it looks like we're shooting for 7:00 Wednesday evening at the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter Mall (Outside front promenade, next to Dillard's).

Paul


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I work about 5 minutes from Perimeter Mall.  I will try to be there, if that's ok.  I'm not sure I'll be able to leave work early though.  If you wanted to get together during the day, I can send you my phone number.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds good, see y'all there!



sandypeach said:


> Okay, it looks like we're shooting for 7:00 Wednesday evening at the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter Mall (Outside front promenade, next to Dillard's).
> 
> Paul


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> I work about 5 minutes from Perimeter Mall. I will try to be there, if that's ok. I'm not sure I'll be able to leave work early though. If you wanted to get together during the day, I can send you my phone number.


What time do you get off work?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just to claify, we are meeting outside of the Cheesecake Factory? Will we stay there or go somewhere else? Will we eat there? I'm staying at the Embassy Suites 5 minutes from the mall. I get back here at around 5:30 pm. If we are just having drinks, I'll grab something before coming over.

Lexie22, I hope you can join us.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's a pretty good place to eat, so I'm for that if everyone else is. So it's 7:00 PM Wednesday evening just outside the Cheesecake Factory. I'll bring a sign that says "KINDLE."



Kathy said:


> Just to claify, we are meeting outside of the Cheesecake Factory? Will we stay there or go somewhere else? Will we eat there? I'm staying at the Embassy Suites 5 minutes from the mall. I get back here at around 5:30 pm. If we are just having drinks, I'll grab something before coming over.
> 
> Lexie22, I hope you can join us.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me. See everyone tomorrow night. I will definitely be there. I'm traveling with my Manager and she may join us. I haven't been able to convert her to the Kindle yet, buy I keep trying.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

In the event that anyone needs the phone number for the Cheesecake Factory at Perimeter: (67 320-0201


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> What time do you get off work?


I usually got off at 8, but I know I can leave at 7:15, so I may just be a few minutes late.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> I usually got off at 8, but I know I can leave at 7:15, so I may just be a few minutes late.


Great. Glad you can join us. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like we have a plan in place.  I'll be heading to ATL around 1:00 p.m.  I should arrive at my hotel in Decatur around 2:45.  I will head towards Perimeter about 5:00, after checking messages and KB for any last minute posts.

I am in favor of having a dinner meet up at CF, as I love their food (especially the deserts!). 

See everyone tonight!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you have a laptop and an Internet connection, you can check real-time Atlanta traffic at this link: http://www.georgia-navigator.com/maps/atlanta


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I will definitely be there. See everyone at 7:00 pm.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We're about to leave the house. Traffic on I-285 looks okay - for now.

See y'all there!


----------

